# No vehicle too large



## baldlygo (Sep 19, 2006)

We live in a pretty rural village in Haute Vienne France but can see some really big vehicles pass through. This video was taken by the French owner of one of our favourite eating places. I have often said I think the Restaurant le relais de Gorre serves the best value plat de jour in France because I can't imagine how they could be any better. Gorre is a nearby village which shares the same river as ours - La Gorre.
The blade is one of six on a 25km journey at walking pace.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yes Paul, we see them come into Cherbourg and usually wait here for an escort. Long aren't they.

Ray.


----------



## baldlygo (Sep 19, 2006)

We've seen them before on motorways but not going through small villages 
64 metre long


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Is there a driver?


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

patp said:


> Is there a driver?


One of the guys in the orange high vis walking backwards is controlling the unit with a remote control, he steers the vehicle and can raise the blade to a nearly vertical position for tight turns.

Terry


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

They used to make huge turbine parts near Campbelltown in the Mull of Kintyre - and then have to transport them along the pretty narrow roads for 70 or 80 miles before they got anywhere near main roads.

I used to wonder who planned the logistics of placing that kind of factory there? Whisky yes, much more transportable!


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

jiwawa said:


> They used to make huge turbine parts near Campbelltown in the Mull of Kintyre - and then have to transport them along the pretty narrow roads for 70 or 80 miles before they got anywhere near main roads.
> 
> I used to wonder who planned the logistics of placing that kind of factory there? *Whisky yes, much more transportable!*


Yes, just drink it then it can go where any human can go.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Judging by the trolley I saw coming out of a Campbelltown supermarket the locals give it a good try!!


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

About 12 months ago a convoy of these were due fo travel through Welshpool to a windfarm in the mountains. They were going to be going through on a Saturday. I was in town on the Sat before, there were crowds lining the main street waiting to see the REHEARSAL CONVOY!! Half a dozen police m/c outsiders and 4 full squad cars accompanying 5 HUGE trucks drivers back and front carrying absolutely nothing.

I'm afraid I didn't go back the following Sat to see the real thing but believe it went well. Not a lot happens in Welshpool :smile2:


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Quite hard to get a good photo. You must have done a bit of angling yourself! Thsnk you. Interesting!


----------



## baldlygo (Sep 19, 2006)

More information from FB about the blade transport.



> The transport of blades for the Maisonnais sur Tardoire wind turbine using a blade-lift is the first journey of it's length in France!
> 
> The blades are 68 meters long and are transported by blade-lift truck which can lift the blade to up to 60° to allow the convoy to pass through narrow village streets.
> The truck made its first trip on Monday, June 16th from Les Chatonettes where it loaded a wind turbine blade to take it to the park under construction in Maisonnais-sur-Tardoire. The truck went through the commune of Gorre where it had to make it's first complex manoeuvres. It then traveled 30 kilometers through the Parc naturel régional Périgord-Limousin on the RD699 and crossed the communes of Cussac and Saint-Mathieu. It took between 10 and 12 hours to reach Maisonnais-sur-Tardoire and it will take 6 more journeys to bring all the blades of the two wind turbines to the site.
> ...


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Wow, that photo really shows the scale!


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

I saw something fairly similar heading south through Spain a couple of years ago. It was like a Frigate on the move, bloody huge doesn’t come close. 

Andy


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Love the idea of planting fruit trees!! Hope all the residents took them up on the offer.


----------

